# What next   ?



## Deleted member 74314 (Dec 23, 2018)

As a new member i'm at a loss. I joined up because of a special offer discount. I know i'm able to join another site for free but all details of what to do next eluded me. I thought i might have received an email with details but can not find one. 

Has anyone else had this problem ?


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 23, 2018)

The sister site is Motorhomer.com you will have automatically been given full membership but you’ll have to go sign in.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 24, 2018)

No.


----------



## The laird (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy.,just go to forums see what section you require and ask away and do,is will get along to answer any things you need


----------



## Silver sprinter (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## TJBi (Dec 24, 2018)

Ukwanderer said:


> As a new member i'm at a loss. I joined up because of a special offer discount. I know i'm able to join another site for free but all details of what to do next eluded me. I thought i might have received an email with details but can not find one.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem ?



You may have received an email incorporating the following info:

"At midnight on 31st December 2018 Full Members of wildcamping.co.uk will no longer be able to benefit from complimentary Full Membership of Motorhomer.com unless they have already registered. So it is essential that you do this straight away. The complimentary membership will remain active as long as you are a Full Member of wildcamping.co.uk. We will not accept any requests for this upgrade after that time as we have already allowed members 14 months to benefit from this offer.

Just register on motorhomer.com using the same email address as you use on wildcamping.co.uk, and the system will upgrade your account automatically within an hour."

If you haven't already registered with motorhomer.com, time is running out!


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Minisorella (Dec 24, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the forum :wave:

Yes, there's still time to register on Motorhomer. As TJBi said, if you sign up there with the same email address, then the system will recognise that and automatically register you as a full member on that forum too. Here's a link, in case you can't find it...
Home | Motorhomer


----------



## 2cv (Dec 25, 2018)

As a full member you also get to use the poi database https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/poi-file-help-and-support/
Motorhomer also has an app in development, and as a full member there you can attend the many rallies Rallies | Motorhomer


----------



## Robmac (Dec 27, 2018)

Welcome along.

Hope you got it sorted.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 27, 2018)

...Incidentally, there are many other benefits of becoming a full member;

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/payments.php


----------



## Deleted member 74314 (Dec 28, 2018)

*Thank you*

Many thanks. All sorted and reading plenty. Happy new year to all.


----------

